# Substitute for butcher paper?



## Mike (Jun 19, 2020)

I have a recipe which calls for using butcher paper. Are there reasonable substitutes? - Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 19, 2020)

Parchment Paper or Aluminum Foil, both, are used to wrap meat. What are you trying to make?...JJ


----------



## Mike (Jun 19, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Parchment Paper or Aluminum Foil, both, are used to wrap meat. What are you trying to make?...JJ


a small brisket


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 19, 2020)

Butcher Paper lets you wrap the meat to hold enough moisture to Tenderize but not Braise the meat. Paper also let's some Smoke to get in. Foil locks moisture in Braising the Beef and does not allow smoke to continue to flavor the beef. Foil gets the job done but some report the Brisket tastes too much like Pot Roast. Parchment Paper, while not as permeable as Unlined Butcher Paper, is a good substitute, is available in small rolls and cheap...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 19, 2020)

If you want the security of a double foil bottom, but a breathable top, set your meat on foil with 3" to 4" of foil beyond the meat.  Set your butcher paper atop the meat and foil.  Then wrap the foil and the paper together toward the roast forming a seal.






And if you live at a mile or more elevation, water boils at 203°, so foil is sometimes a better option than paper.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 19, 2020)

I looked up some prices on amazon.  Small rolls of parchment paper are ~$6 while hefty 100-ft
 rolls of true butcher paper (18" wide) are $12.  If 100' is too much for your cookin', you can always wrap packages with it.  

The classy pink butcher paper was no more expensive than the cheapest Kraft paper. And to think I've always considered it a _luxury _while it was within my grasp all this time!  :-)  

Parchment paper is somewhat waxed I think.  Good for non-stick cookie baking but maybe not for smoking meat.  But I'm no chef, meat, pastry or otherwise.


----------



## forktender (Jun 19, 2020)

bill1 said:


> I looked up some prices on amazon.  Small rolls of parchment paper are ~$6 while hefty 100-ft
> rolls of true butcher paper (18" wide) are $12.  If 100' is too much for your cookin', you can always wrap packages with it.
> 
> The classy pink butcher paper was no more expensive than the cheapest Kraft paper. And to think I've always considered it a _luxury _while it was within my grasp all this time!  :-)
> ...


You can buy small rolls of parchment paper at the $0.99 store or Dollar General for a buck but you will have to wrap it like a mummy instead of a sleeping bag because they are only 12 to 16'' wide.
Parchment paper is not waxed it's dipped in a nonstick product much like silicone.
I'd use Parchment paper before foil any day if I didn't have unwaxed butcher paper.
If there is a Hobby Lobby near you they sell rolls of untreated paper both brown and pink.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 20, 2020)

I second Forktender. I use Parchment for all of  my Baking, both meat and sweets. It's Food Grade and Clean up is a breeze when you line a Roasting Pan with Parchment to cook Bacon, Meatloaf or whatever. Get Both. Saves a lot of time washing Bakeware...JJ


----------

